# Logradouro



## perezsamba

Oi todo mudno,
estou preenchendo un documento para a reicta federal do Brasil com informaçao pessoal e nele aparece uma espressao que é "Logradouro" como dado a ser preenchido obrigatoriamente. Por favor, alguém pode me dizer o que significa esse termo para um orgáo público?

Obrigadao.


----------



## Vanda

Logradouro = lugar, rua, avenida, praça, etc...
Ex.: Logradouro: Rua 7 de setembro, 111


----------



## perezsamba

Vanda said:


> Logradouro = lugar, rua, avenida, praça, etc...
> Ex.: Logradouro: Rua 7 de setembro, 111


 

Ei Vanda,

obrigado pela rápida resposta. Acho que já faz muito tempo que saí do Brasil e tenho algumas expressoes caducadas.


----------



## Juventude

La traducción pienso ser "Dirección", lo mismo que "Endereço".
Saludos
Eduardo


----------



## perezsamba

Juventude, 

muito obrigado pela resposta.
Precisava dela com urgencia.

Um abraço,


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

Retomo este tópico para perguntar como se diz logradouro em espanhol. Logradouro no sentido de espaço exterior de uma casa, que tanto pode ser jardim, terraço, horta, pode ter piscina, churrasqueira, garagem, etc...


----------



## Mangato

Atomina said:


> Retomo este tópico para perguntar como se diz logradouro em espanhol. Logradouro no sentido de espaço exterior de uma casa, que tanto pode ser jardim, terraço, horta, pode ter piscina, churrasqueira, garagem, etc...


 
Acho que quer dizer finca ou parcela.


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

Boa, obrigada! E basta escrever _finca/parcela_ ou tem de se acrescentar _exterior_?


----------



## Mangato

Exterior não é preciso.  Agora que pode ser que a finca ou parcela esteja edificada ou não.


----------



## Tomby

Atomina said:


> Boa, obrigada! E basta escrever _finca/parcela_ ou tem de se acrescentar _exterior_?


Na minha opinião, "finca/parcela" inclui a própria casa ou edificação. O espaço exterior de uma casa poderia ser um "patio" mas nem sempre. Penso que quando não é um "patio" podemos dizer "terreno". Normalmente o "terreno" é maior do que o "patio".
TT.


----------



## savaj

Finca/parcela pueden perfectamente estar sin edificar. 

Finca se suele usar en el ámbito del campo, y la mayor parte de las veces sin construcciones. 

Parcela se suele usar más para referirse a cosas legales, como límites, dimensiones oficiales, etcétera.

Solar se refiere a un espacio reservado para la construcción en una ciudad, pero que aún no ha sido edificado.

Patio está asociado a una vivienda: "El patio de esa casa..."

Terreno es genérico y puede referirse a muchas cosas, sin tener en cuenta necesariamente límites o dimensiones definidas.

Posso tentalo em portuges, mais eu so o entendo pelo seu parecido co Galego.


----------



## Carfer

Atomina said:


> Logradouro no sentido de espaço exterior de uma casa, que tanto pode ser jardim, terraço, horta, pode ter piscina, churrasqueira, garagem, etc...


 
Andei às voltas com os meus dicionários e em nenhum encontrei a tradução de '_logradouro_' no sentido que a Atomina pretende. E pelo confronto das sugestões feitas e as definições que delas dá o DRAE, parece-me bem que nenhuma serve. É estranho! Será que não há mesmo nenhum termo equivalente em espanhol? 

O '_logradouro_' é o espaço circundante da casa, a porção do terreno anexa a esta, a parte do terreno que sobrou da edificação da casa e onde podem ser construidas instalações de apoio como as que a Atomina enumera. Atenção que este espaço é sempre um espaço privado, propriedade do dono da casa (não confundir com os logradouros públicos, que são os que habitualmente referenciam os dicionários). 

Desculpem estar a chover no molhado, mas pensei que talvez estas precisões ajudassem os nossos amigos espanhóis a entender o conceito e a encontrar a palavra.


----------



## savaj

¿Puedes poner ejemplos de frases en las que se use "logradouro"? La verdad, no se me ocurre una traducción exacta para ese concepto...

Si sólo se usa en casas (no edificios) quizá lo más parecido sea "finca", que a veces se usa con ese sentido.


----------



## Carfer

savaj said:


> ¿Puedes poner ejemplos de frases en las que se use "logradouro"? La verdad, no se me ocurre una traducción exacta para ese concepto...
> 
> Si sólo se usa en casas (no edificios) quizá lo más parecido sea "finca", que a veces se usa con ese sentido.


 
Quando me referia a '_casa_' não queria significar um tipo específico de edifício ou construção. Todos os edifícios (casas unifamiliares, prédios de andares, edifícios para outros fins que não a habitação) podem ter logradouros.

Os exemplos não serão muito sugestivos mas é frequente encontrar anuncios dizendo _'casa de x assoalhadas com logradouro de y m2_' ou _'construiu a piscina no logradouro da casa'_ e por aí adiante_._

_'Finca', _pela definição do DRAE  (_propiedad inmueble, rústica o urbana),_ é demasiado genérica e corresponde ao nosso '_imóvel_' ou, no âmbito rural, a '_herdade_', '_quinta_'.


----------



## savaj

Si, más bien coincide con quinta. Sin embargo también se usa cuando quieres referirte al terreno adyacente a tu casa, especialmente si ese terreno no está asfaltado. Por ejemplo:

- "Voy a cortar el césped en mi finca". 
- "Mi vecino tiene piscina en su finca".

Estoy hablando de casas unifamiliares a las afueras de una ciudad, es decir, finca está sustituyendo a jardín(pero es más genérico). Sin embargo, si el suelo es firme (cemento, asfalto, etc...) se suele usar "patio". Ejemplo:

- "Mi amigo tiene una pista de tenis en el patio de su edificio"

En resumen, no se me ocurre una traducción directa para "logradouro". Creo que tendrás que conformarte con un término más específico (jardín, patio, etc... según el caso).


----------



## Carfer

Pelo que me toca, muito obrigado.


----------



## savaj

Encantado de (no  ) ayudarte


----------



## Mangato

logradouro

Creo que no hay una palbra exacta. Finca de recreo, puede ser, pero muchas veces es vivienda habitual por lo que cubre la necesidad básica de residencia y debemos eliminar el recreo. En otros casos es segunda vivienda.


----------



## Tomby

No, pienso que no hay una palabra española para "logradouro", entonces según las peculiaridades del predio podemos decir, _patio_, _terreno_, _jardín_, _huerto_, etc. Por ejemplo, veámos este anuncio: "_Vendo finca muy bien situada de xxxx m2. que comprende un terreno con frutales y una casa muy cerca del pueblo y de la playa. Hay vista al mar desde la zona superior de la finca_". 
Entonces la zona aneja exterior podría ser cualesquiera de las cosas que he mencionado; según lo que predomine en ella será un jardín, un huerto, un patio, etc. 
¡Saludos!
TT.


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

Ooh foram todos muito queridos em tentar ajudar-me... pois isto é um contrato promessa de compra e venda que estou a traduzir, e onde se descreve a propriedade como tendo um logradouro. "_F... pretende adquirir uma de duas fracções autónomas, com a área de X..., a qual inclui em regime de compropriedade o logradouro adjacente sito a Nascente e Norte..._ etc etc" . Este logradouro em questão é uma pequena área ao ar livre, com piso em cimento. Como bem explica Carfer, os anúncios para venda de casas também utilizam essa palavra, _um logradouro de X m2... _tanto vivendas como prédios de apartamentos. E nalguns casos, _um logradouro com árvores de frutos, churrasqueira, piscina, etc_. 

Isto só para os amigos que falam espanhol se situarem melhor, mas pelos vistos não existe palavra correspondente, sendo que no caso talvez opte por _patio_, uma vez que terreno dá a impressão de maiores dimensões.

Muchas gracias!!!!!


----------



## Tomby

Atomina said:


> ...E nalguns casos, _um logradouro com árvores de frutos, churrasqueira, piscina, etc_...


Como dizemos os colegas espanhóis, não existe uma palavra para traduzir "logradouro". Porém se você deve fazer uma tradução para a venda de um logradouro, use outras palavras, neste caso eu diria: 
"[_casa],....e__ um logradouro com árvores de frutos, churrasqueira, piscina, etc."_ 
"_[casa],....con zonas ajardinas e árboles frutales, barbacoa, piscina, etc." _Você que acha? 
Espero que sirva.
TT.


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

Sim, também é uma ideia, evitar a palavra pura e simplesmente. Desde que se não altere o sentido original, isso faz-se muito, em traduções. Às vezes é preferível isso a usar termos desajustados, ou em desuso!


----------



## savaj

Pues yo creo que "_la cual incluye en régimen de copropiedad el patio adyacente situado al nordeste..._" suena bién. 

Para ser más preciso habría que saber cual es el uso principal para el que está pensado ese "logradouro", pero al ser el piso en cemento, en principio "patio" parece lo más adecuado.


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

Gracias savaj; si, finalmente ho utilizado "patio" en la traducción


----------



## Felipe Betancourt

savaj said:


> ¿Puedes poner ejemplos de frases en las que se use "logradouro"? La verdad, no se me ocurre una traducción exacta para ese concepto...
> 
> Si sólo se usa en casas (no edificios) quizá lo más parecido sea "finca", que a veces se usa con ese sentido.


 


Aqui un ejemplo más que encontré en una pagina de _Búsqueda de códigos postales_:

*-Busca CEP (cód. postal) por Localidade / Logradouro *

*-Busca CEP - Logradouros por Bairro*

página web: http://www.buscacep.correios.com.br/servicos/dnec/menuAction.do?Metodo=menuLogradouroBairro


----------



## Carfer

Felipe Betancourt said:


> Aqui un ejemplo más que encontré en una pagina de _Búsqueda de códigos postales_:
> 
> *-Busca CEP (cód. postal) por Localidade / Logradouro *
> 
> *-Busca CEP - Logradouros por Bairro*
> 
> página web: http://www.buscacep.correios.com.br/servicos/dnec/menuAction.do?Metodo=menuLogradouroBairro


 
Atenção que neste tópico são abordados dois conceitos de '_logradouro_', bastante distintos: o brasileiro (posts #1 a #5) e o português. Este exemplo que o Filipe dá só vale para o brasileiro.


----------



## Miguel Antonio

Muy buenas:

Existe en gallego una palabra que designa el mismo concepto que el _logradouro_ de Portugal, que es "_resío_" (afín etimológicamente al nombre de la emblemática plaza lisboeta de _Rossio_), pero lógicamente aquí no nos vale...
En castellano (arcaico) hay una palabra que tal vez designe el mismo concepto (el subrayado es mío):

*antuzano*
Del lat. _ante_ 'delante' y _ostium_ 'puerta'.

1. m. Espacio situado delante de una casa u otro edificio, o cercano a ellos, y destinado a diversos fines.

Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados

¿Qué os parece?

Saludos,

MA


----------



## Carfer

Ajusta-se, de facto, mas se é arcaico...


----------



## Miguel Antonio

Carfer said:


> Ajusta-se, de facto, mas se é arcaico...


Sendo que está no DRAE, para mim já serve.


----------

